# Broken rod



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone know of someone who can repair a broke rod?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe. Tight Lines Bait & Tackle. Either of those will do a great job.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lloyd88 said:


> Anyone know of someone who can repair a broke rod?


Tight Lines on Pace and Cervantes. How broke is broke?


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

About 15in of rhe tip broke off


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

How long was it to begin with?


----------

